# Astatotilapia Aeneocolor ?



## NoseyNgara (Sep 11, 2014)

Dear all,

I just bought a group of cichlids for my tank (4 males an 4 females). According to the dealer, it was Astatotilapia Aeneocolor "Yellow Belly". But after browsing through the cichid profiles here, I am not so sure about that any more. Somehow it rather looks like a Pundamilia nyererei, especially because of the vertical pattern on its sides.

Here is a photo of two of the males:









Is there perhaps someone here in this forum who knows those 2 species better than I do ? Is it Asatatotilapia or Pundamilia ?

Regards,
Martin


----------



## NoseyNgara (Sep 11, 2014)

... just to be mor precise, I think it is Pundamilia nyererei (Mwanza Gulf).

Here is another photograph:


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

They aren't nyererei, but I can't say if they are Yellow Belly Albert either.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

The dealer was correct, look spot on to me for aeneocolor.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It's Haplochromis aenneocolor from lake George and Edward not lake Albert, Astatotilapia isn't a valid genus. Better use the generic super genus Haplochromis.
xris


----------



## NoseyNgara (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you !

I just realized that the cichlid profiles here have more than just one photo attached. And some of the ptotos in the "Astatotilapia aeneocolor" profile perfectly fit my little pets. So, the dealer was right.

Regards, Martin


----------

